# eMac trop lent



## sisicool (3 Mars 2004)

Salut voila je suis ici afin de pouvoir prendre contact avec des personnes assez experimentés avec mac j'ai un eMAC g4 sous mac os X 10.3 et je sais que je n'utilise pas son potentiel au maximum,quand j'ouvre mes applications il est lent,enfin bref c'est vraiment enervant et j'ai l'impression d'etre en plein milieu d'un desert personne autour de moi n'a de mac donc personne ne peut m'aider donc please AIDER MOIIIIIIIIIIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je suis perdu 
donc si vous avez pitié de moi contacter moi je vous laisse mon adresse mail sisicool93@caramail.com
JE VOUS EN PRIE CONTACTER MOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
MERCI


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2004)

Pourrai tu me dire combien t'a en mémoire ram ??


----------



## Balooners (3 Mars 2004)

A mon avis, comme c'est les nouveaux il a 128 mo donc ça vient de là.


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2004)

c'est ce que je pensait, il a peut-être trop peu de mémoire ram ce qui fait qu'il est si lent !


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2004)

bon si tu nous disait quel configuraiton tu as ?
macosX 10.3 combien ?
ram
logiciels utilisés
est ce que tu as ce probleme depuis le debut
etc etc


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

J'ai vu un Emac tourner avec 128 Mo de RAM, c'était une catastrophe !!!


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2004)

c'est normal les gens qui posent des questions sans repondre après ?


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

Il a l'air d'attendre qu'on lui écrive...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez ! Je m'y colle pour lui dire comment ça marche ici !


----------



## KoMoDoo (4 Mars 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu un Emac tourner avec 128 Mo de RAM, c'était une catastrophe !!!



La vraie catastrophe, c'est de vendre en 2004 des Mac avec 128 Mo pour faire tourner Panther


----------



## mercutio (4 Mars 2004)

Komodoo a raison,

imaginez Bmw livrer ses caisses avec 3 vitesses ? ah vous voulez plus ? Ok sortez la visa...


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2004)

Le pire c'est que ces eMacs sont au Centre Régional de Documentation Pédagogique de Buc (78) !!
Ils ont été prêtés au CRDP par Apple, pour faire de la pub...
Et les profs qui viennent régulièrement doivent se dire que vraiment les macs, ça rame...
D'ailleurs une personne qui s'occupe de l'informatique m'a avoué que les macs étaient plus souvent éteints qu'allumés...


----------



## mercutio (4 Mars 2004)

Je trouve aussi que ça fait mauvaise pub...enfin ça peut être pire regardez le G5 à 2000 euros (2*128 mb ram).

c de la mémoire dernière génération, je ne comprends pas qu'on puise fabriquer des 128 (à moins que ce ne soit une commande spéciale pour Apple)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mars 2004)

avant d'acheter qq chose,il aurait pu se renseigner sur le fait que 128 Mo de RAM c'etait évidement trop peu...
lorsque j'ai acheté mon eMac fin 2002 ,je savait que le minimum etait 256 Mo ,j'ai donc profité d'une promo qui m'offrait une 256 ,soit 384...
apres j'ai viré la 128 de base contre une 512 ,soit maintenant 768 et je certifie que mon eMac est hyper rapide ,et depuis panther hyper réactif...


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

et bien j'ai 128 mo de mémoire et c'est un processeur 1 GHz PC G4 au niveau du nombrre de ram je sasis pas ce que c'est et je ne sais pas combien j'en ai mais je peux te dire que c'est un cache de niveau 2 par processeur: 256 ko la vitesse du bus: 133 mhz pour le reste je ne sais quoi te dire de plus mais si tu peux m'en dire plus aprés ce que je viens de t'apprendre ce serait d'un grand secours merci


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

il faudrait donc que je rajoute de la mémoire d'aprés toi?
combien pour que mon ordi tourne bien?


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

non je n'ai pas ce probleme la depuis le début j'ai 128 mo de mémoire et c'est depuis que j'ai installer de plus en plus de trucs et que j'ai télecharger qu'il metter de plus en plus de temps a ouvrir chaque application et à me laisser venir d'un application à une autre c'est sous mac os X panther


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

non ce n'est pas normal mais je viens de comprendre comment le site fonctionne je suis désolé


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

je ne savais pas comment ca marcher merci de m'avoir envoyer le mail et au fait je suis une fille pas un gars juste un petit détail mais merci beaucoup pour votre aide c'est réconfortant


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

c'est koi des rams c'est de la mémoire? désolé je suis une inculte en ordi et moi je me suis directement lancer dans les macs alors que je n'ai personne autour de moi donc merci du conseil mais a ton avis je dois mettre combien de mémoire pour que mon ordi soit au top?


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

je viens de comprendre ce que tu veux faire comprendrre pas assez de mémoire ou de puissance grace a plus de mémoire mon mac s'en sortira mieux?


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

DÉSolé mais je me suis renseigner mais je ne savais pas que ca aurait des conséquences aussi rapide sur mes activités et puis certaines personnes autour de moi me disait que quand meme un g4 ne devrait pas tourner lentement dés ses débuts c'est normal je ne m'y connais pas et donc la je me renseigne auprés de vous donc pas la peine de faire comprendre que je ne me renseigne pas parce que c'est mon 1er ordi et je me suis beaucoup renseigner avant de l'acheter et j'ai bien demander avant de prendre mac ou pc et g pris mac donc voila je me renseignes quand meme donc d'aprés toi il est encore temps pour moi de rajouter de la mémoire sur mon mac et a combien ce serait l'idéal?


----------



## kertruc (5 Mars 2004)

Rajoute de la mémoire et tout va rentrer dans l'ordre !!

Je viens de m'acheter un eMac 800, j'ai mis 512 Mo et ça marche très bien


----------



## sisicool (5 Mars 2004)

merci pour la réponse


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2004)

sisicool a dit:
			
		

> et bien j'ai 128 mo de mémoire et c'est un processeur 1 GHz PC G4 au niveau du nombrre de ram je sasis pas ce que c'est et je ne sais pas combien j'en ai mais je peux te dire que c'est un cache de niveau 2 par processeur: 256 ko la vitesse du bus: 133 mhz pour le reste je ne sais quoi te dire de plus mais si tu peux m'en dire plus aprés ce que je viens de t'apprendre ce serait d'un grand secours merci



la RAM  c'est pareil que la mémoire vive!
il faut que tu en ajoutes  au moins une barette de 256 ,comme çà tu auras 384Mo...
c'est un minimum sur OSX...


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2004)

la ram est un endroit ou sont stockées des données
tout ce que tu fait a l'ecran est dans la ram
et par exemple si tu ouvre safari en fait tu transfere safari du disque dur ou il dormait dans la ram ou il travaille,
et forcement si ta ram est petite 128 c'est petit, et bien il n'y a pas de la place pour tout le monde et donc il y a bouchon
ce qui est important c'est d'avoir une configuration homogene
si tu as une ferrari avec des roues de 2CV ... ca deconne
donc par exemple en petit budget 256 de ram suffisent
et bien sur plus tu monte plus tu as d'espace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as un site sympa comment ca marche
visite ce lien pour plus d'infos sur la ram


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2004)

tiens j'ai trouve ca aussi:
extrait:
La mémoire vive (RAM pour Random Access Memory) permet de stocker des informations pendant tout le temps de fonctionnement de l'ordinateur, son contenu est par contre détruit dès lors que l'ordinateur est éteint ou redémarré, contrairement à une mémoire de masse comme le disque-dur qui garde les informations même lorsqu'il est hors-tension. 

Pourquoi alors se servir de mémoire alors que les disques durs sont moins chers? 
Car elle est extrêmement rapide comparé aux périphériques de stockage de type disque dur (de l'ordre de quelques dizaines de nanosecondes: environ 70 pour la DRAM, 60 pour la RAM EDO, et 10 pour la SDRAM voire même 6ns sur les SDRam DDR). La mémoire vive se présente sous la forme de barettes qui se branchent sur les connecteurs DIMM (pour les plus anciennes SIMM)


----------



## kertruc (5 Mars 2004)

Il faut apporter ton mac chez un vendeur pour qu'il te rajoute ça dedans :






Sinon, si tu as un(e) ami(e) bricoleur, c'est vraiment pas compliquer à installer soi-même...

Rajoute une barette de 256 Mo et tout va rentrer dans l'ordre...


----------

